# iOS 8 update available but has problems UPDATE 8.0.2 available



## Betsy the Quilter

I just got a notice that iOS 8 was available for my iPad, but according to several articles on the Web, there are issues with the upgrade.

http://www.pcpro.co.uk/news/390919/ios-8-bugs-plague-iphone-and-ipad-users

They seem to include battery and WiFi connectivity issues.

Betsy


----------



## Sandpiper

I tried to upgrade the IOS on my iPhone 4S a couple days ago.  30 hours on DSL connection!!  It quit after about 30 minutes.  Oh well.  Forget that.  Going to an Apple Store today to look at a 6.  Maybe I'll eventually upgrade that way.


----------



## KindleGirl

I updated my iphone, ipad and itouch the other day and haven't had any issues with these things so far. My update downloaded pretty quickly and installed fine. The only problem I have is getting used to the changes they made to safari and texting. They made the texting box smaller when turning my phone into landscape mode...boo!


----------



## Jane917

Sandpiper said:


> I tried to upgrade the IOS on my iPhone 4S a couple days ago. 30 hours on DSL connection!! It quit after about 30 minutes. Oh well. Forget that. Going to an Apple Store today to look at a 6. Maybe I'll eventually upgrade that way.


I upgraded from the 4S to a 6 a couple of days ago.I am getting a $200 trade in for my 4S, which makes the 6 practically free! Setting up the 6 by myself was quite easy.


----------



## Meemo

I'd gotten a text today from DH saying that there's an issue with iOS 8.0.1 - apparently they've already pulled it because I don't see it as an option. Haven't had any issues with any of our iThings and iOS 8 though - knock on wood! And I'm already spoiled by how it connects my iPhone & iPad for texting. I was tempted by the Fire phone for a nanosecond, especially for 99 cents. And if I hadn't already made the move to iOS 8 I might've considered it more seriously.

ETA: if you did the 8.0.1 update there are directions for a fix. http://www.google.com/url?q=http://www.cnet.com/how-to/how-to-restore-an-iphone-after-the-botched-ios-8-update/&sa=U&ei=5j8jVKzKAsGONpLIgqgN&ved=0CCEQFjAD&usg=AFQjCNE_ufdIKMsnxu9QUawU7hkvd_8vYA


----------



## Jeh

I've had some odd issues with my ipad2 since the upgrade.  Laggy and slow refresh times.  I probably need to do a restore as I havent done that since I bought it.  Either way I'm confident Apple will fix the issues soon enough with an update just like with 7.  As far as my iphone5 goes no issues but I'm eligible for an upgrade and just need to go to the store.


----------



## kwajkat

Upgrading the 4s and the ipad 2 to iOS8 is not recommended due to performance issues etc according to Apple. Newer idevices are not as affected.  Also once you updated you do need to go back into the settings and make sure your settings have not changed.  For example, bluetooth is always turned on after every update even if you have it turned off. There are several settings that you need to check to help with battery drain etc.


----------



## Toby

Apple already sent the update to my iPad 2 & I downloaded prior to finding out about there being problems. My iPad 2 was already getting laggy before the update. It's still laggy after the update when going to sites, but otherwise it's good.
Which settings should I check for battery drain?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Got a notification that iOS 8.0.2 is available for my iPad.

Betsy


----------



## KindleGirl

Woohoo! i just updated my ipad and my iphone. Very quick update and it fixed the texting box issue I had before! It was driving me crazy so I was hoping this update fixed it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

KindleGirl said:


> Woohoo! i just updated my ipad and my iphone. Very quick update and it fixed the texting box issue I had before! It was driving me crazy so I was hoping this update fixed it.


Great, KG! Which iPad do you have?

Betsy


----------



## Toby

Thanks for the mention. There was no pop-up saying that the fix was ready to update. I just updated again my iPhone 5 & I'm updating again my iPad 2. I haven't got a notice yet for my original iPad Mini, but I'll try to see if I can download the update tomorrow if I have time.


----------



## KindleGirl

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Great, KG! Which iPad do you have?
> 
> Betsy


The iPad 4.


----------

